# Hunt coats - Mears Ledbury or Caldene Wessex?



## kmk1 (13 September 2012)

Decided to upgrade my Mears hunt coat to a warmer version. Mears Ledbury and Caldene Wessex appear to be the best off the peg versions but looking for advice from anyone who has one as to which is the best? Am looking for a heavyweight coat that is well cut and not bulky. Any advice welcome, thanks.


----------



## combat_claire (13 September 2012)

Have a look at Calcutts


----------



## LizzieJ (13 September 2012)

I think the caldene coats are a better cut than the mears


----------



## kmk1 (13 September 2012)

Thanks LizzieJ. Do you have one?


----------



## LizzieJ (13 September 2012)

I have both  I'm a bit too fat for my caldene one ATM though, hopefully that will fit again soon!


----------



## kmk1 (13 September 2012)

I always find I lose a bit over the hunting season....just like my horses I suppose!


----------



## I.M.N. (14 September 2012)

Don't know much about other makes but I have an old Celdene show jacket and a new Caldene hacking jacket and they both fit absolutely perfectly. If I get to hunt this winter I will definitely be adding a Celdene hunting jacket to my collection (after a fair bit of saving that is).


----------



## kmk1 (14 September 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Have a look at Calcutts
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Has anyone here got a coat from Calcutts?  I've heard a lot of people mention them but sound expensive and I'd have quite a journey to get to them.


----------



## combat_claire (14 September 2012)

When my friend and I were both awarded hunt buttons we decided to treat ourselves to a new hunt coat (previously only worn ones off Ebay). I think all in (including postage and having a hunt collar and buttons sewn on) it was £560. We were able to spend ages trying on different styles and sizes. The lady who served us also offered good advice on how long the coat should be and sleeve length when in a riding position. I would unhesitatingly recommend them. 

http://www.calcuttandsons.co.uk/pro...dies-roxborough-hunting-jacket-regular-fit/5/


----------



## kmk1 (14 September 2012)

Thanks combat_Claire.  It sounds like you really get what you pay for and worth the visit.  Around us there is nobody who sells any new hunt coats to even try on!  My OH has said he'd get me one for Christmas as I think he's fed up of me complaining of how cold I get, but will now work on raising his expectations!!


----------



## combat_claire (14 September 2012)

Calcutts also have a large second hand department, so you might be lucky on the day you go. 

Having re-read my post I should add we bought two coats at £560 each, we don't share!!


----------

